# Barn Find 1970 23” Dunelt



## jimbo53 (Sep 13, 2020)

True barn find from Monrovia, SC! Dusty and crusty, but it’s all there!  Been looking for a 23” frame 3 speed roadster and couldn’t pass this one up. Did a spot compounding/waxing  of part of the rear fender and white lower part and it came to life real nice. Brit bikes really have nice durable paint that can shine up  with a little effort. Breakdown, serious cleaning, tending to all bearings and this will be a classic rider again.


----------



## slowride (Sep 13, 2020)

I’m going to guess the hub is dated late 1970 or early 1971?


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 13, 2020)

Nice to find those 23" framed bikes. Should clean up nicely. Enjoy!


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 13, 2020)

3-speeder said:


> Nice to find those 23" framed bikes. Should clean up nicely. Enjoy!



I have 2 26” wheel 21” frame bikes and 3 28”Wheel  DL-1’s, so this one should fit me fine! The caliper brakes are a big improvement over the DL-1 Rod brakes!


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 13, 2020)

I recently rehabbed a 1968 Robin Hood with a 23" frame. It looked a bit worse off than this Dunelt. A ladies Royal Scot of similar age became a fender and chainguard donor as it was in nice shape. I also had a 67 Raleigh wheel set that was swapped in. Never did get any pictures. I'll have to get some to post.  I'm trying to stick to the 23" frames as they are a better fit for me but I still have a few 21". I also enjoy my DL-1 but agree with you on the braking.


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 9, 2021)

Here are some followup pictures  of the refurb I did.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 9, 2021)

Hubba Hubba! That looks awesome! Nice job, Jim!


----------



## Pedaltherapy (Sep 9, 2021)

That looks great! Nice addition to the English fleet you have.


----------



## Bazil4696 (Oct 8, 2021)

I love these English 3 speeds and have had a few. The 23 inch frame is nice, but the smaller 21 inch frames have a surprisingly close, but tighter feel. I still prefer the 23 inch.


----------

